# Fun algs



## musicninja17 (Jun 1, 2010)

Do any of you have any "fun moves" i.e. alg bits that just feel super fluent that you just twiddle around with when you're not doing anything ? (they don't necissarily have to accomplish anything.....just....feel right...

Examples:
R U R' U' (of course....the sexymove....)
or
R2' F R2 U' (do the F with R middle finger and U' with pointer L....it feels like you're passing something back and forth)

Any others?

I'd call the T perm a "fun move" too.....And Y, but not as much....


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 1, 2010)

F PERM F PERM F PERM F PERM


----------



## Edward (Jun 1, 2010)

R R' as fast as you can.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2010)

L PERM


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 1, 2010)

t perm and y perm are cool and so are h perm


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 1, 2010)

H perm!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 1, 2010)

I like H perms a little too much...


----------



## Forte (Jun 1, 2010)

I always try to do algs that I'm weak at when I'm just fiddling around with nothing to do, like lefty algs and such. I also like doing algs and their inverses back and forth, like R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 and its inverse.


----------



## riffz (Jun 1, 2010)

Right now it's any CLL on 2x2 but I usually do T or Y perms when I'm fiddling with a 3x3. And of course, repeated edge flip alg if I have a pyraminx.


----------



## blah (Jun 1, 2010)

R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 U' R' U R U' R2' Bw' R U' R2 U'. Rinse and repeat.

Brownie points to whoever can tell me which (parts of) PLL algs are hidden in there


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 1, 2010)

Forte said:


> I always try to do algs that I'm weak at when I'm just fiddling around with nothing to do, like lefty algs and such. I also like doing algs and their inverses back and forth, like R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 and its inverse.



M2 on Square-1?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 1, 2010)

blah said:


> R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 U' R' U R U' R2' Bw' R U' R2 U'. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Brownie points to whoever can tell me which (parts of) PLL algs are hidden in there


well the red part is from the beginning of a widely used F perm (and V perm)
the yellow is from E perm
blue is from a G perm
Green is from the 2-gen Z perm
and purple is from the Y-perm
the black is idk...


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 1, 2010)

T perm, J perm, T perm, J perm, T perm, J perm.

Also,
R U' R' U' till solved.


----------



## NeuwDk (Jun 1, 2010)

I like to do E perm even though it's slow: xUR'U'LURU'-R2w'U'RULU'R'U


----------



## VP7 (Jun 1, 2010)

M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2


----------



## undick (Jun 1, 2010)

T perm. Absolutely.


----------



## Zava (Jun 1, 2010)

M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 1, 2010)

The standard T and Y perm and Lucas Garron's F perm for sexiness.

J perm and Pi OLL are cool too. And many others.

But T and Y perms are the 1st ones I think of for sexy.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 1, 2010)

6-flip for 2H. Domino T-perm for OH.


----------



## (X) (Jun 1, 2010)

R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## no1337cube (Jun 1, 2010)

(U2) R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' *Z perm* for OH 
And M slice U Perms are <3


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 1, 2010)

And hasn't there been a thread like this before? I'm sure there has been.


----------



## mrCage (Jun 1, 2010)

R' D' R F D2 L D L' F' D2 

Domino 4-flip

Sune is kinda sexy too, as well as the following 2-twist: (R' D2 R B' U2 B)*2
Most commutators are sexy...

Per


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 1, 2010)

Z perm!!! 
U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U


----------



## mrCage (Jun 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> And hasn't there been a thread like this before? I'm sure there has been.


 
I'm sure of it also. And i bet that thread also had answers mostly from headless chickens PLL and OLL stuff. So boring and predictable

Per


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 1, 2010)

The H-Perm R2 U2 R U2 ... It's fun to execute  (no letting go of the right hand execution)


----------



## blah (Jun 1, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 U' R' U R U' R2' Bw' R U' R2 U'. Rinse and repeat.
> ...


Lol there are only 2 PLLs in there. Hint: last 4 moves are not part of anything.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2010)

G and N.


----------



## blah (Jun 1, 2010)

G is correct! One brownie point for Stefan 

N is wrong  Hint: It's one of the letters in "Stefan".


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 1, 2010)

G and F


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 1, 2010)

I do this:

R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' U' r U R' U' M R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' U' r U R' U' M r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' CW U PERM U2

I flip the edge in the F2L slot twice, then I do one of my favorite OLLs, then U perm.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2010)

Crap I can't do my own alg (the N).


----------



## blah (Jun 1, 2010)

Other brownie point goes to Amos.

I've been using that scrambling algorithm since as far back as I can remember. It's just what I do when I have a cube in my hands. That, folks, is how you get ridiculously high tps with ridiculously pathetic lookahead


----------



## Forte (Jun 1, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > I always try to do algs that I'm weak at when I'm just fiddling around with nothing to do, like lefty algs and such. I also like doing algs and their inverses back and forth, like R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 and its inverse.
> ...



OH YEAH! I completely forgot about square-1. I like doing adj parity if I have a square-1 in my hands XD


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 1, 2010)

L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U
My hyper lefty train perm.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 1, 2010)

My absolute favorite alg to execute is:
L' U R' U' L R U2 R' U' R (U2)
or the mirror
R U' L U R' L' U2 L U L' (U2)

The last U2 in either alg is only used if I recognize this as a ZBLL case, otherwise I just use this for COLL.

My favorite alg just going by theory would have to be the one in my sig.

Chris


----------



## Logan (Jun 1, 2010)

I think I can speak for MiniGoings and I when I say J perm.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 1, 2010)

Forte said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



lol yeah. My favorite EP is O perm now, I'm ridiculously slow at it but it just feels so nice.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Logan said:


> I think I can speak for MiniGoings and I when I say J perm.



J Perm. Right now.


----------



## Lumej (Jun 1, 2010)

I like (R' F R U')*6


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Lumej said:


> I like (R' F R U')*6


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2010)

Probably RU'r'U'M'UrUr'


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 3, 2010)

I like anything with bits of the T perm


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 3, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> My favorite alg just going by theory would have to be the one in my sig.
> 
> Chris




what does that one do? i mean it's a pattern of some sort, but i can't make any sense of it


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 3, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> what does that one do? i mean it's a pattern of some sort, but i can't make any sense of it



It does a D turn without using a D move. Quite awesome.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

my fperm sucks


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 3, 2010)

*fp*

okay somewhere along the line of doing chris' alg I swapped a B for a D and it gave me a really cool pattern xP
but LOL i get it naow xD


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 3, 2010)

Beginner's Corner Algorithm forwards and backwards -

(U R U' L' U R' U' L) (L' U R U' L U R' U') or (L' U R U' L U R' U') (U R U' L' U R' U' L)


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 3, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> *niklas and antiniklas*-
> 
> (U R U' L' U R' U' L) (L' U R U' L U R' U') or (L' U R U' L U R' U') (U R U' L' U R' U' L)


fix'd


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 3, 2010)

(r B r' B)*10

(M F2 M' F2 x')*4

((M U')*4 x' y)*4

Or when I'm really bored
(F' R)*63
(F R)*105


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 17, 2010)

The Best H-Perm in the world:

L2 U' L D L' U L D' L' F' L B L' F L B' L' U' L2 U L U' L U D L2 D' L' D L D' L' D L' D' U' L2 U L U' L U B L B' L B L2 B' F' L' F L' F' L2 F


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 17, 2010)

that was obnoxiously long..


----------



## TrollingHard (Jun 17, 2010)

Lulz


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 17, 2010)

H Perm H Perm H Perm!


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 17, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> H Perm H Perm H Perm!



Y perm > H perm


----------



## Brett (Jun 17, 2010)

Stryker-Z z-perm.

I used to have it memorized. Which I still did


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 17, 2010)

Brett said:


> Stryker-Z z-perm.
> 
> I used to have it memorized. Which I still did



What is it?


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 17, 2010)

R' F R2 U' R2' F R on 2x2


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 17, 2010)

The bracketed trigger in this G-Perm

R2 u (R' U R' U' R u') R2 F' U F

I also like the (L' U R' U' L) ending of a J-Perm


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 18, 2010)

U' M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U M2
I LOVE THIS H-PERM


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 18, 2010)

Sune all the way.


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 22, 2010)

Sexy move...Sometimes I'll make it a triple if I'm feeling over the top


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 22, 2010)

(r u r' u') X18


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 23, 2010)

H-Perms on a 2x2.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 23, 2010)

One-handed V, H, and U's. Probably 1 or 2 more but whatever.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 23, 2010)

R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' 
CLS <3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 23, 2010)

J perm.


----------



## Logan (Jun 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> J perm.



Don't get mini and i started!


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 23, 2010)

M’ U’ M U’ M’ U2 M U M’ U M U2.
Case AZ2. ELL feels good, mang.

L’ U2 L U F R U2 R’ U’ F’
Case AH. More feelin' good, mang.

M’ U’ M’ U’ M’ U’ M’ U’ M’ U M’ U M’ U M U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U
Case OH. Zomg sexy MU.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 23, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> M’ U’ M U’ M’ U2 M U M’ U M U2.






Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> L’ U2 L U F R U2 R’ U’ F’


(M' U M U)*2 M' U M	



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> M’ U’ M’ U’ M’ U’ M’ U’ M’ U M’ U M’ U M U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U


M' U M'2 U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M U' M


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 28, 2010)

(R2 U') X30 The R2 I alternate doing R and R'


----------



## Plaincow (Jun 28, 2010)

T perm H perm and sune/anti-sune. i can do H perm, anti-sune, and sune in under a second for each one


----------



## theace (Jun 29, 2010)

Z PERM! Z PERM! Z PERM! Z PERM! 

LOVE THE Z PERM!

Z PERM! Z PERM! Z PERM! Z PERM! 

WaKaWaKaWaKaWaKaWaKaWaKa *shot*


----------



## Away (Jun 30, 2010)

Just curious, what algorithms are those the people that say t perm is fluid using? :O


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Away said:


> Just curious, what algorithms are those the people that say t perm is fluid using? :O



Probably R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2010)

Z perm ftw. I'm not _fast_ at it, but hell, i love doing it


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 30, 2010)

R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R
favorite 2x2 CLL


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 30, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> R' F R2 U' R2' F R on 2x2



one of mah favourite algos on 2xd2

next to the two top colours in back and two top colours in front. R2 U2 R U2 R2

hold onto the bottom right two pieces and do the algo, when the r comes use your ring finger to execute it then redo the U2 and R2 epic algo


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Away said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, what algorithms are those the people that say t perm is fluid using? :O
> ...



^ best algorithm in the world
T perm T perm T perm T perm T perm!!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 30, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Away said:
> ...


H pirm


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2010)

Z perm
Also, sexy CLS: (U') _(R U' R')_ U2' _(R U' R')_


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 1, 2010)

r U R' U' M U R U' R'


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 1, 2010)

F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
(4.25 first try)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 1, 2010)

L' B L' D2 R F' R' D2 L2 B' (r' U r' U2 l U' l' U2 (L r) U')


----------



## nccube (Jul 1, 2010)

R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L U' 

take out an F2L pair, solve it in a different way, do sune starting with L' U2 L... and AUF


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Am I the only one here who likes sexy-j??


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 1, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Am I the only one here who likes sexy-j??



oh I LOVE sexy J. The one on front not back


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 1, 2010)

First half of Y Perm, T Perm, sexy move, sledgehammer all at once.


----------



## Samania (Jul 2, 2010)

R U B (x42)


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 2, 2010)

U R B R' x10


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2010)

R R'


----------



## Chrish (Jul 2, 2010)

I love Z perm, the M spam one


----------



## nathanajah (Jul 2, 2010)

I love doing R U R' B' on a 2x2. (using the ring finger to do the B')


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 2, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> First half of Y Perm, T Perm, sexy move, sledgehammer all at once.



Isn't that the alg i posted few posts up?


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 4, 2011)

(R U' r u')9 = 2 edge flip


----------



## da25centz (Dec 4, 2011)

z-perm aka spamming M' U


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 4, 2011)

U R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B F' L B2 D U L2 U2 F L' R'


----------



## Owen (Dec 4, 2011)

JeSeJeSeJeSieJaSeJaSeJaSie 

Most fun alg ever.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U'. A fun 2x2 bld alg I found for orientation of a corner in the top layer and another in the bottom layer.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 4, 2011)

Crazy eights


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 4, 2011)

Any EPLL (because of M, U, and possibly E. ) and
E2 M' E2 M
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R
L' U2 R U' r' U2 l2 F' l'


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 4, 2011)

I do love doing l4 u4' repeatedly, it looks cool if you use the funny fingertrick


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol, I saw me post from forever ago... Good times =3

Na-perm is still fun. ^-^
(R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R U' R')
x R U R' B2 R U' R' x' for OLL preservation. It's from the optimal Y-perm, if anyone cares =P


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 4, 2011)

what are crazy eights?


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 4, 2011)

r U R' U'. It's fun doing this 12 times. Or 6 gives you a pattern.


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 5, 2011)

Michael1026 said:


> r U R' U'. It's fun doing this 12 times. Or 6 gives you a pattern.


For pattern: M2 E M2 E'


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 5, 2011)

It's gotta be comms of the form X Y X' Z Y' Z'


----------

